# Skype Online Number Feature



## Young Professional (Jul 7, 2008)

Apparently, Skype has this neat feature that allows you to create an "online phone number" in your home country, which people at home can call as if it were a local number. Incoming calls are then routed to you via your Skype-equipped computer. Has anyone in Dubai used this Skype feature? Does it actually work (seamlessly)?


----------



## Longhorn (May 7, 2008)

Skype is blocked in Dubai but there are ways around it if you have a fast enough internet connection which I am waiting of feedback on from my post a few minutes ago. I think it should work though


----------



## Ogri750 (Feb 14, 2008)

I have never managed to get the on-line number to work, even when using a VPN.

Be interested to know if anyone else has managed it


----------



## cairogal (Aug 11, 2007)

Once it's downloaded on your machine, orgi, Skype will work, right? Is it the download that gets blocked by Etisalat? Or do you still need to be running through the VPN just to make a skype call?


----------



## Young Professional (Jul 7, 2008)

I've heard that Skype will function if it's already loaded on your computer. My question pertains to whether the online number feature works.


----------



## Ogri750 (Feb 14, 2008)

Skype to Skype works fine without using a VPN. If you can't download it from the main Skype site, PM me and I'll give you a link.

As I said before, the Skype online number only seems to partially work. If I make a Skype to landline call, the online number is displayed on the person's phone I'm calling (I have to do this thru a VPN though), but if someone tries to call the online number, they hear it ringing but I don't and they just end up with my voicemail.


----------



## MichaelJ47 (Sep 5, 2008)

*Skype Online Number*



Young Professional said:


> Apparently, Skype has this neat feature that allows you to create an "online phone number" in your home country, which people at home can call as if it were a local number. Incoming calls are then routed to you via your Skype-equipped computer. Has anyone in Dubai used this Skype feature? Does it actually work (seamlessly)?


It is called Skype-in and I use it effectively to have a US number for numerous International Business interests I have. While I was in Dubai in Late July I noticed that Skype is blocked from parts of the city but a proxy called HTTP-Tunnel bypasses that issue completely and I was able to use it without any problems and crystal clarity from Dubai to both the USA and South Africa.

When I was in JBR I didnt need the proxy as I had full access but when I was in Burj Dubai and at friends in Al Waqaa I had to resort to the proxy again.

Google HTTP-Tunnel. There is also a 2nd proxy that works called Tor

The set-ups for both are very easy and you can switch backwards and forwards between the proxy ad normal browsing in seconds.


----------

